# Turning raw into dehydrated treats



## Bianca00 (Nov 20, 2011)

How many of you do this? I'm a novice, so far chicken breast sliced and beef trachea sliced. I have a great pet specialized raw company about an hour away. (I know I could ask there, but). Is heart, kidney, or liver a good choice to dehydrated? I know organ is rich and to watch the amount given. What about the different animal necks? They have bone, yes? 
Any thoughts appreciated! :dance:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

You can dehydrate any meats you want. Don't dehydrate anything with bone as it will become dry and brittle. But yes, heart liver and kidney would be great dehydrated. And you are 100% correct... don't over do on the organs. But you can do chicken breast or heart or beef, pork, etc. as treats (count in meals so you don't overfeed).


----------



## Bianca00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks! I guess I forgot to finish my thoughts. Bones=Bad. Bianca has done well with the things so far. She's not been eating well on and off during the summer. And treats can get expensive with training and entertaining Ripley.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

I do 12 x trays of liver, kidney, steak & chicken fillet each time I do a round of dehydration.

My 4 don't like raw liver or kidney, but dehydrated, they go nuts for it. With heart I just throw it around raw because it really makes the little ones work because it's so tough & sinewy.


----------

